# Best things to do in a crock pot!



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

I can never have a party without doing Lil' Smokies. A couple bags of smokies, a jar of BBQ sauce and a small jar of grape jelly = divine.

(If you're in to "naming" your foods, I always label them as "Dead Man's Toes.")

It's a hit!


Also, spinach artichoke dip is great!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

A variation on the smokies, Bourbon Dogs.

Cup of bourbon, cup of brown sugar, pack of good hot dogs cut up in bite sized pieces (you could use the cocktail weenies too), cook away til the liquid is reduced. They'd work perfectly in a crock pot. You can leave the bourbon out, but since it's cooking a long time, the alcohol should evaporate.

Just don't try it with tofu-dogs. It does NOT work! We have some vegetarian friends & we thought we'd try it with the Not-Dogs as we call them, & it was HORRIBLE!!!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Noelle, 

Great idea! 

But... 

Grape Jelly? With the Lil' smokies? Are you serious? That sounds so bazaar... lol. (I don't cook much)


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Stochey said:


> Noelle,
> 
> Great idea!
> 
> ...


Yeah, everyone (including me) say wtf? about the grape jelly.
It's a pretty standard ingredient for those things though.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

You could also do meatballs. I did them for our New Orleans/Voodoo-themed party last year with Andioulle & Chorizo sausages. I can probably dig up the recipe, if you want it.


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

Stochey said:


> Noelle,
> 
> Great idea!
> 
> ...




It just adds a sweeter tang, you can leave it out if you want! No one would ever taste one and say, "Oh, grape jelly is in here." I have done them with plain bbq sauce, bbq sauce and mustard, and bbq sauce and grape jelly. The grape jelly is the best!


----------



## Pyewacket (Aug 28, 2010)

I will have a crock pot of "Gnarly Nuggets" - meatballs in plum sauce.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Last year I made chilie and put it in the crock pot to keep warm. This year I am going to make roast beef for sandwiches.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

you could do wings, or ribs but my personal favorite in a crock pot is pulled pork. It's inexpensive and easy and everyone loves it.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Crock Pot Ribs*
4-5 lbs. pork spareribs
1 1/2 c. bottle BBQ sauce (KC Masterpiece is good)
1/2 c. chopped onion
1/4 c. brown sugar
1 Tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp. Liquid Smoke
2-3 cloves of garlic, chopped fine

DIRECTIONS:
Cut ribs apart. Boil 15 minutes. (Don’t omit this step or the meat texture will not be good.) Pat dry. Place in slow cooker. Mix remaining ingredients, pour over ribs. Cook 10 hours on low. 
(Slow is best, don't try to cook on high for a shorter time, not as good)


----------



## triplej2002 (May 9, 2006)

Another variation of the Lil' Smoakies is to cook them with equal parts grape jelly and spicy mustard. Yummy!


----------



## Niam (Sep 14, 2006)

For the Little Smokies the grape jelly is good, you can also use mustard, brown sugar & pineapple chunks, at least that's how we do them down here


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> Yeah, everyone (including me) say wtf? about the grape jelly.
> It's a pretty standard ingredient for those things though.


I was just about to suggest the same thing but with meatballs. I always make this. it's so simple and i agree .. when my mom first had me make for a party i was like WTF? meatballs and jelly? But it was sooooooo good. People love it. If you just get the frozen unflavored meatballs toss them in the crockpot with a jar of jelly and you can or cant add BBQ sauce (it tastes great either way) it makes for some yummy treats. 



yummum29 said:


> you could do wings, or ribs but my personal favorite in a crock pot is pulled pork. It's inexpensive and easy and everyone loves it.


I agree with this too. I make this really easy with a boneless rump roast and the McCormick's BBQ sauce and its great. Guests can put on buns or most people just dump a bit onto a plate and eat with a fork as is.


----------



## MrsNightmare (May 6, 2010)

Try AllRecipes.com! It a WONDERFUL site for any recipe! You can also search with the Ingredient tab at the top to use things you already have!


----------



## ChelseaSP (Oct 10, 2010)

My guests always beg for cheese dip, so it's been a standard at my Halloween parties for over a decade.

1 pound ground beef (or sausage)
1 brick of Velveeta
1 can rotel

Brown the hamburger, drain. Cube the Velveeta, then through the hamburger, Velveeta and rotel in a crock pot. Heat until melted, serve with nacho chips. Voila!


----------



## ChelseaSP (Oct 10, 2010)

ps. My mother in law often serves sloppy joes at get togethers and simply puts the meat mixture in a crockpot next to the buns and guests can help themselves throughout the night. You could probably come up with a good name alternative for this to make it more appropriate for a Halloween party.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm making this crock pot bananas foster:

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Slow-Cooker-Bananas-Foster/Detail.aspx


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

I always do Snot-chos (nacho cheese sauce with green food color) and bloody hairballs (meatballs in BBQ sauce). Sometimes I've done baked beans and don't they last long. The drunks LOVE baked beans, especially on their snot-chos. Last year I did italian sausages cut up in marinara sauce and no one touched them.
This year I'm adding spicy bat wings (tequila lime chicken wings). They're fully cooked and you get them in a bag in the frozen section at Costco. My mom has them at every family get-together. She just sprays the crock really well with non-stick spray and dumps the whole bag of frozen wings in with just a little water so they don't burn. Set it on low and add water as it needs it. Everyone loves these and they aren't nearly as spicy as buffalo wings.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Some great suggestions!!! Thanks! 

I sort of want to go buy another crock pot so I can try some more of these... lol. 


Also, I need your opinion on something... 

I always make cheese dip and I prefer mine with sausage in it. However, my boyfriend does not and one of my main party goers is a vegetarian (just one) so in the past I have left out the meat. 

Should I continue to do this to have a vegetarian option? Do you guys get better response from cheese dip with meat or without?


----------



## ChelseaSP (Oct 10, 2010)

It just isn't the same without the meat  Your boyfriend can eat around it, and I'm sure you'll have plenty of appropriate foods for your vegetarian friend. OR (to save myself from looking too coldhearted), if you have one of those little crockpots you could put the meatless version in it.


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

ChelseaSP said:


> It just isn't the same without the meat  Your boyfriend can eat around it, and I'm sure you'll have plenty of appropriate foods for your vegetarian friend. OR (to save myself from looking too coldhearted), if you have one of those little crockpots you could put the meatless version in it.


I just make mine and scoop out a bowl for the wife, then add the meat....also I make meatballs with one jar of Heinz chili sauce and one jar grape jelly and never have any left!


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

For all those crockpot dishes that make the crockpot really crusty and difficult to clean...they now make a plastic bag designed for the crockpot. I can't remember the name. I've never used one, but we used to use turkey oven bags to do the same thing and they work great! Cleanup means you take out any leftovers and pull the bag out and throw it away. My kind of cleanup! It's especially helpful with nachos.

Between our Halloween and Superbowl parties we use a lot of crockpots. We have 6 of our own, and friends bring more. We've had good luck also with the sloppy joes, meatballs, chickenwing, ribs, smokey links and all using various types of sauces. Our neighbor is bringing Louisiana hot links which went over very well last year. 

As for the vegetarian issue, I agree with CheleaSP. Get a smaller crockpot for the meatless kind. There might be people that have been coming that just didn't eat it before because of the meat. If you offer an alternative it may go over better than expected.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

What are Lil' Smokies? Can I get those in any supermarket?


----------



## Rhea (Oct 13, 2010)

I think it's important to offer a variety of meatless etc options. We are a family with some different dietary needs... so it's important for us to consider everyone's dietary needs ie. vegan/vegetarian as well.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

I love the snotchos idea....gonna steal that one, sloppy joes is good too...Lousiana hot links will work for the swamp theme definitely! ....thanks!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lil Smokies are small cocktail weiners. You should be able to get them in any grocery store. They are great.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We prefer the cheese dip with hot sausage. However, even some nonvegetarians don't like it hot and spicy, so we usually do a plain cheese dip, too.


----------



## MrsNightmare (May 6, 2010)

For the veggie eaters, I might try the soy chorizo in the queso... I've never had it, but sure do want to try it!


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Similar to Chelsea's cheese dip, my version is:

Block of Mexican Velveeta - one hot, one mild (regular velveeta spiced up works too)
Two cans of Hormel chili - no beans - one hot, one regular
Can of fireroasted diced green chilies
Small onion, small dice
Optional: sliced black olives

I sautee the onion in butter/margarine and add to crockpot. Then cut the velveeta into small cubes - when the cubes have melted I add the res of the ingredients and lower the temp if necessary, stiring every so often. 

We like things spicy but you could always use more mild ingredients if your taste runs differently. I get raves every time I make it.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Stochey said:


> Noelle,
> 
> Great idea!
> 
> ...


Sounds bazaar yes, but oh so tasty!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Chicken barbeque
I cook the chicken breast in the crock pot-pull it apart add bq sauce I perfer the kraft honey one.
I than put one of those baggies in and put it in the crock pot to simmer -serve with little buns/rolls.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I use a similar recipe for meatballs, a bag of Italian style frozen meatballs (or 2 depending on the size of the bag and the party) a couple of jars of Heinz chili sauce and equal parts grape jelly.* Ancient* recipe, everybody always loves it, as a matter of fact one year I had the party without it, and everyone said "Where's the meatballs?" in whiny little kid voices!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok... I think I'm going with cheese dip, lil smokies and meatballs... any suggestions on brand names for these? 



I really need a good brand of meatballs because I've tried a few in the past that was not very good.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

MHooch said:


> I use a similar recipe for meatballs, a bag of Italian style frozen meatballs (or 2 depending on the size of the bag and the party) a couple of jars of Heinz chili sauce and equal parts grape jelly.* Ancient* recipe, everybody always loves it, as a matter of fact one year I had the party without it, and everyone said "Where's the meatballs?" in whiny little kid voices!


I use this same recipe and they are always a hit.. I never have any left over!!


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

Stochey said:


> Ok... I think I'm going with cheese dip, lil smokies and meatballs... any suggestions on brand names for these?
> 
> I really need a good brand of meatballs because I've tried a few in the past that was not very good.


I prefer the all beef Hillshire Farms Lil' Smokies and of course the Velveeta cheese. The meatballs from Costco are pretty good if you are feeding a crowd.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am doing the meatballs with the chili sauce and jelly. But, I didn't get the Italian ones. I hope they are okay.

mhooch, I am doing your Witch's Brew margarita punch tomorrow night for my first Be WITCHY. I am just about to mix it up and put it in the freezer.


----------



## Bella Betty (Sep 24, 2010)

We do the lil smokies and bbq sauce every year and call them "demon fingers". They are consistently the first to go! I've also put artichoke dip with some crab added to it and called it "shredded brain dip". Cheese fondue is a great one. I've also done a variation where i've put spicy bloody mary drink mix into the pot, cooked up some steak bites to med rare and then encouraged guests to have some "vampire fondue".

Our favorite brank of lil smokies is by Hillshire Farms or Beeler's (out of Iowa). My favorite bbq sauce is Sweet Baby Ray's. I start cooking them around noon on low--our party starts at 8 pm.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

printersdevil said:


> I am doing the meatballs with the chili sauce and jelly. But, I didn't get the Italian ones. I hope they are okay.
> 
> mhooch, I am doing your Witch's Brew margarita punch tomorrow night for my first Be WITCHY. I am just about to mix it up and put it in the freezer.



Yippee!! Let me know how you like it!

And we always get the Costco meatballs, they are labeled "italian style", but I'm sure any old meatballs will so, printersdevil.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I use the Italian Style meatballs from Costco too..


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

We always have goblin brains. Meat balls in a crock pot with grape jelly and pepper sauce. They are always a huge hit.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Costco meatballs are the best!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I have done meatbals with taco sauce & grape jelly. Makes a great sauce. Would work for the smokies too.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Meatballs, taca sauce and grape jelly. That sounds like a great Texas thing to me. How much jelly do you use?

I bought a huge package of meatballs this morning for next weekend's Boo Bash.

Tippy, what kind of pepper sauce?

Someone also posted earlier about using the bottled chili sauce and grape jelly. That sounds good too, but I really would like to know amounts for these. I am not great at just mixing things together.

Edited to say thanks to MHooch for clarifying about the chili sauce one. I will trust you on this one since your margarita punch was such a hit. I have had several call and ask for the hooch's hootch recipe as they called it. LOL, you are a drink star now!!!!

I planned to have the meatballs last week, but decided I had enough and didn't make them. I used the meatballs this week with spaghetti and bought a larger package today for next weekend.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

2 -12 oz bottles chili sauce & 1 - 32 oz jar of grape jelly. Amazing.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

jar of chili sauce and a can of jellied cranberry sauce works awesome too


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I ended up doing grape jelly and barbecue sauce with lil' smokies and meatballs. Everyone loved them!

I also did cheese dip. 

Thanks for the suggestions guys! They really helped!


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

I am doing eyeballs (meatballs in a white Alfredo sauce) and bat wings (appetizer chicken wings in a dark mole sauce with black beans and wild rice) in my two slow cookers for tomorrow nights party.

We are doing a cooking contest in addition to a costume contest so I expect o find quite a few creative culinary creations making their way to my doorstep.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

This thread has some great ideas in it! 

This year I'm looking for some more savory things to put in my crock-pots... everything was really sweet last year and this year I'm not ordering pizza... gonna try to feed all the people myself.... anyone have anything to add?


----------



## bringjoy (Aug 28, 2005)

Halloween party + crockpot = RIBS! This is the first and most perfect (IMHO) thing to put in your crock-pot for a Halloween party. Sure the vegetarians r out of luck, but u can do pita tombstones and finger carrots with hummus for them

I mean, come on! Ribs are a body part! Covered in dark red sauce with meat falling off the bone! That just screams Halloween party to me And BONUS, it's protein and fat which will keep alcohol absorbing slower.

Wish u lots of fun and flavor at your party, whatever u decide!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> A variation on the smokies, Bourbon Dogs.
> 
> Cup of bourbon, cup of brown sugar, pack of good hot dogs cut up in bite sized pieces (you could use the cocktail weenies too), cook away til the liquid is reduced. They'd work perfectly in a crock pot. You can leave the bourbon out, but since it's cooking a long time, the alcohol should evaporate.
> 
> Just don't try it with tofu-dogs. It does NOT work! We have some vegetarian friends & we thought we'd try it with the Not-Dogs as we call them, & it was HORRIBLE!!!


Ooooh, I'm gonna use this 'recipe' and make Drunken Tapeworms (skinny slice weiners in the bourbon sauce).

Thanks!


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

mr_synical said:


> You could also do meatballs. I did them for our New Orleans/Voodoo-themed party last year with Andioulle & Chorizo sausages. I can probably dig up the recipe, if you want it.


We've done meatballs for other parties before--picked up a ton at Ikea! They're so awesome...

Chili is a popular one too; we've set up a chili bar with all the fixins and stuff and people can help themselves.

Also--here's a really simple one but a great easy recipe: boneless, skinless chicken breasts in the crock pot with BBQ sauce....let simmer for a few hours on low, the chicken gets tender and can be pulled apart. Makes for great eating and BBQ sandwiches, etc. We've done brisket as well, but I don't like to spend too much time babysitting in the kitchen, so simple is definitely desirable.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

We do a bunch of beef kielbasa sausage cut into bite-size pieces with KC Masterpiece Original BBQ sauce. This is usually the first item we run out as everyone does several trips back to it. It's really tasty, super easy and with the Reynolds Crock Pot liner, clean-up is a breeze. Some stores (like Target and Wal-Mart) have the liners either by the crock pots themselves or by the oven bags in the grocery area.


----------



## JUSTTINK (Sep 12, 2010)

someone sed something about using the meatballs for their voodoo/bayou party... im planning on having a voodoo bayou vampire type theme this year. we have a "dance" as my kids think they are too old for parties lol.... last year we had homemade chili in the crockpot and hotdogs. but im wanting to do something theme oriented and cheap lol. 
thanks


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I think I will try the meatballs in chili sauce and grape jelly for our party this year. I wonder how the meatless meatballs will hold up in the sauce, hope they don't fall apart. Boyfriend is vegetarian, so there always has to be a veggie option. Thanks y'all.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

This is making me hungry! Everything sounds delicious, I'm gonna have to try some of these!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok.. I plan on doing pulled chicken barbecue and pulled pork barbecue... 

For the chicken breast... would I need to cook it all the way and then put it in the crock pot with sauce and kinda pull it apart with a fork as it simmers in the sauce?

For the pork... I would do like a pork roast right? Do I cook it before a put it in the crockpot? 

I'm not ordering pizza for the first time this party so I've never really cooked actual meals in it before to try to feed everyone. Kinda nervous!


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

another cheese dip I make a lot that I haven't seen on here yet is a chicken/cheese dip:

1 block Velveeta 
1 can Rotell tomatoes with lime and cilantro - drained
1 can diced green chilies - drained
2 diced cooked chicken breasts (or a pkg of the already sliced/cooked Perdue chicken)
I also usually cut up a tomato and throw it in.

Just throw everything in there together and as it heats up and the cheese melts, make sure to go back and stir it every so often to mix all ingredients together. Super yummy with Tostitos Scoops or you could use pita crisps or any of those multi-grain crackers (on the larger side work better, this is pretty chunky)


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Jules17 said:


> We do a bunch of beef kielbasa sausage cut into bite-size pieces with KC Masterpiece Original BBQ sauce. This is usually the first item we run out as everyone does several trips back to it. It's really tasty, super easy and with the Reynolds Crock Pot liner, clean-up is a breeze. Some stores (like Target and Wal-Mart) have the liners either by the crock pots themselves or by the oven bags in the grocery area.


That sounds simple and yummy!


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

Italian beef with the little slider buns they have now. Simple recipe.
2-3 pound Roast (rolled rump or sirloin tip or chuck cross rib work the best)
1 packet Lipton onion soup mix
1 packet italian dressing mix
1 Cup of water
Put in crock pot at 7 or 8 a.m. cook on low until 3 or 4 p.m. shred with a fork then press back down in the juice and let it go until your ready to eat.
I usually double this with a bigger roast and double the soup and dressing. 
simple and delicious, I serve with mozzarella to put on it.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

Stochev--for the chicken I cook it all the way thru --till it falls apart pretty much on it's own. Then I empty out the crock pot to get rid of any excess chicken broth, pull apart the chicken a little more, put the chicken back in the crock pot, add the BBQ sauce and let it simmer for at least a couple of hours on low before I serve it. Stir it every once in a while too.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

krissibex said:


> I was just about to suggest the same thing but with meatballs. I always make this. it's so simple and i agree .. when my mom first had me make for a party i was like WTF? meatballs and jelly? But it was sooooooo good. People love it. If you just get the frozen unflavored meatballs toss them in the crockpot with a jar of jelly and you can or cant add BBQ sauce (it tastes great either way) it makes for some yummy treats.


I do the same thing with Meatballs + grape jelly + a bottle of chili sauce...............Delicious!! My mom always made them when I was a kid & I still love them....


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Just found an awesome recipe for crock pot spinach and artichoke dip. I love this dip, but I hate when it gets cold and crusty so I can't wait to try this out for something new this year.


----------



## rescuedogmama (Oct 14, 2007)

badgirl said:


> Just found an awesome recipe for crock pot spinach and artichoke dip. I love this dip, but I hate when it gets cold and crusty so I can't wait to try this out for something new this year.


Can you share this recipe?? I'm thinking of buying one of the small crock pots for a dip, and this sounds great!


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Minshe said:


> Stochev--for the chicken I cook it all the way thru --till it falls apart pretty much on it's own. Then I empty out the crock pot to get rid of any excess chicken broth, pull apart the chicken a little more, put the chicken back in the crock pot, add the BBQ sauce and let it simmer for at least a couple of hours on low before I serve it. Stir it every once in a while too.



Yup- it's simple, awesome, hearty. Goes a long way and is more substantial than the usual finger foods and hors'doeuvres. And being here in Texas, using good BBQ sauce is imperative!!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Minshe said:


> Stochev--for the chicken I cook it all the way thru --till it falls apart pretty much on it's own. Then I empty out the crock pot to get rid of any excess chicken broth, pull apart the chicken a little more, put the chicken back in the crock pot, add the BBQ sauce and let it simmer for at least a couple of hours on low before I serve it. Stir it every once in a while too.


So do you cook the chicken at all before you put it in the crockpot or do you put it in the crock pot raw?


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok, I need something to put in a crock pot that is NOT cheese dip or barbecue but still 'party food'! 

I'm going to go re-read the thread for ideas but... yeah... it looks like we're renting a nacho cheese machine and I am already going to have 2 crock-pots full of bbq so I need something preferably savory, not cheese dip, not bbq...


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

You can always do chili beans.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Stochey said:


> Ok, I need something to put in a crock pot that is NOT cheese dip or barbecue but still 'party food'!
> 
> I'm going to go re-read the thread for ideas but... yeah... it looks like we're renting a nacho cheese machine and I am already going to have 2 crock-pots full of bbq so I need something preferably savory, not cheese dip, not bbq...


Are you thinking a main or meat dish or a side dish?


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We do pulled pork. Take a nice boneless pork shoulder or loin, dice up a large onion, add 1/2 bottle of barbeque sauce and 1/2 bottle of mesquite marinade and let it go for 6 hours. Just use a couple of forks to shred the prok right in the crock pot or on a cutting board. Place back into the crock pot and stir. These make great sandwiches and are awesome on nacho chips.

Eric


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

jenscats5 said:


> Are you thinking a main or meat dish or a side dish?


Probably a sideish dish but something that could stand on its own (not really going for a cohesive meal since people usually graze and drink at my parties) but it'd be good if it was somewhat filling since to give someone another choice besides BBQ or nachos.

its going to be in one of the smaller crockpots!


----------



## rescuedogmama (Oct 14, 2007)

What about a mac and cheese? If it's rich enough, people won't eat as much.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Grape jelly works great! I also make meatballs and cook in my crockpot with a jar of chili sauce and a can of jellies cranberry sauce. You get a nice tangy meatball.


----------



## CampCrystalLake (Oct 5, 2010)

you could call it Monster Mash...lol 

Sorry i was talking about the post about the sloppy joes in the crock pot


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I found some great bowls for my party. I also found a tub with skulls on it for chilling soda.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ghouliet said:


> I found some great bowls for my party. I also found a tub with skulls on it for chilling soda.
> View attachment 90548
> View attachment 90550


Really cute! ...love the bats


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by RCIAG
> A variation on the smokies, Bourbon Dogs.
> 
> Cup of bourbon, cup of brown sugar, pack of good hot dogs cut up in bite sized pieces (you could use the cocktail weenies too), cook away til the liquid is reduced. They'd work perfectly in a crock pot. You can leave the bourbon out, but since it's cooking a long time, the alcohol should evaporate.
> ...


 I googled this recipe...doesn't it take ketchup as well?


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

This isn't food(obviously), but we keep a crock of mulled cider going. Great for the kiddos and non-alcohol crowd, and it's just yummy!

Aside from that, we do chili...It may be boring, but it's easy and always a hit. If we had more crock pots(and attendees), I'd definitely be trying some of these other ideas!

Ophelia


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

we're doing the tapeworms, the maggot stew and a cheese dip in crockpots. In fact, I made dh go buy another one this morning so we'd have enough. Everything is cooking away...smells yummy!


----------



## AlexW52 (Oct 28, 2011)

I like the idea of wings. You can do teriyaki, with soy sauce and brown sugar, or hot...the key ingredient is Frank's Hot Sauce (it gives the wings that buffalo flavor).


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

This thread has some great ideas in it! 

I wasn't going to use multiple crockpots this year but I just might have to after re-reading this...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> Yeah, everyone (including me) say wtf? about the grape jelly.
> It's a pretty standard ingredient for those things though.


Definitely add the grape jelly (not jam) to the pot whether you do the little smokies or small meatballs. Adds a lot of flavor.


Oops I was reading the thread from Page 1 and didn't realize how many pages it was or that it was started back in 2010! As I'm reading I see everyone pretty much agrees with the jelly.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Definitely add the grape jelly (not jam) to the pot whether you do the little smokies or small meatballs. Adds a lot of flavor.
> 
> 
> Oops I was reading the thread from Page 1 and didn't realize how many pages it was or that it was started back in 2010! As I'm reading I see everyone pretty much agrees with the jelly.


Haha.. I do this all the time. 


And the grape jelly lil smokies went over really well! I've done it for multiple parties since then.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

yes! my mom requested the meatballs again this year, she never had it with jelly before and loved them, I also add ketchup and a dash of bbq sauce to the mixture. Looking for more food ideas to go with the meatballs. Im always so frazzled when cooking and setting everything up myself so am re-reading this thread for helpful ideas


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Black Forrest yummies 
1/2 cup butter
1 (21 ounce) can cherry pie filling
1 (8 ounce) can crushed pineapple, drained and juice reserved
1 (18.25 ounce) package chocolate cake mix

Directions

Melt the butter in a small saucepan, and mix with reserved juice from the can of pineapple. Set the mixture aside.
Spread the crushed pineapple in a layer on the bottom of a slow cooker. Spoon the cherry pie filling in an even layer on top of the pineapple, and empty the dry cake mix into the slow cooker on top of the cherry filling. Stir the butter and pineapple juice mixture, and pour it over the dry cake mix.
Set the slow cooker to Low, and cook for 3 hours. Spoon the dessert into bowls, and let cool about 5 minutes to cool the hot pie filling before eating.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Moonwitchkitty

Black Forrest yummies sound amazing! I wonder if the portions would still be right if I did it in one of my smaller crock pots?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am going to have two crock pots holding bbq pork. I am going to cook a very large pork loin in two crock pots until it shreds then I am adding stubbs spicy bbq sauce. Simple and tasty.

If I can find a neighbor to lend me another crock pot I am also going to make worm burgers. (Hot sliced to look like worms in bbq sauce)


----------



## Danceswithdoom (Sep 18, 2012)

This month I have been obsessed with crock pot barbeque chicken. Basically its the same as pulled pork, but with shredded chicken. Makes for yummy sandwiches.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Danceswithdoom said:


> This month I have been obsessed with crock pot barbeque chicken. Basically its the same as pulled pork, but with shredded chicken. Makes for yummy sandwiches.


MMMM... That does sound good. I've been making alot of chicken lately... some sort of craving for the moment I guess. Anyway, maybe I'll make this tonight. Thanks for the idea


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Stochey said:


> Moonwitchkitty
> 
> Black Forrest yummies sound amazing! I wonder if the portions would still be right if I did it in one of my smaller crock pots?


im sure it would look on allrecipes.com they should be able to proportion per serving size


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

If your looking for something sweet, I melt dark and milk chocolate (more dark for better flavor and a good one at that) and have skewers for guests to poke fruits and cheeses for dipping. Grapes, strawberries, melons, blueberries, apple slices, banana, marshmallows etc...My guests were dipping everything and coming up with some interesting skewer combinations. I have not used a crock pot, but know of someone who has and was successful. I always use a chaffing dish. I got one for Christmas a few years back and was baffled at why or what I was going to do with it. It melted the chocolate very slowly, and kept it rich, creamy and was a huge success! Same with the crock, lowest setting and put it going a few hours before hand. It keeps it brilliantly warm and gooey!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I just love this thread!

I'm potentially having 6 small crockpots (2 3-in-one) and 2 big ones. 

I'm bumping it so I can find it easy and get inspiration.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Mmmmm....the chocolate idea sounds good so I may have to do that. We usually do the sliced beef keilbasa sausage in BBQ sauce which is easy and everyone likes it. Make sure you use the Reynolds crock pot liners for super easy clean-up!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Need to start planning my menu for this year!

So fun re-reading this thread! I think I'll start trying any of the recipes in here I hadn't already tried for dinners so I'll know what they're like before Halloween!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Last year I did chili in one crock pot and taco meat in another and then had all the toppings for tacos and chili off to the side. It worked great and I was able to combine some toppings both (like some people like diced onions or tomatoes or shredded cheese on both). It was great because I was able to make the chili and taco meat earlier in the week and freeze them until the day before dethaw then throw in two separate crock pots to reheat.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

This is a great thread! I'm enjoying reading everyone's suggestions.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I have done crock pot mac and cheese, spaghetti sauce, canned Hormel chili with Velveeta cheese melted in it for a dip, shedded BBQ pork, chicken and beef. These are a few of the things I have done for Halloween parties using a crock pot. I also think it would be great to do soup for a soup and sub menu. You could get a couple of Sublway long party subs and makes several pots of soup.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/trisha-yearwood/crockpot-macaroni-and-cheese-recipe.html


http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/slow-cooker-pulled-pork-1


http://natashaskitchen.com/2015/08/11/slow-cooker-bbq-chicken-recipe/


http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/slow-cooked-barbecued-beef-sandwiches


http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes...70hu1-v3iobwGJBMM_IcYaAnwh8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## svt_cobra327 (Jun 1, 2016)

Last Year I got some meatballs (frozen) and put them in the crock pot. They were a hit. I don't remember the recipe specifically but I called them fried eyeballs.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

corned beef rubbed with brown sugar, 1/2 yellow onion, sweet baby rays bbq,2 garlic cloves, honey enough water to cover. cook 12-14 zomg so good. had this tonight except mine cooked on med for 24 hrs added a little bit more BBQ Sauce after i got it out. better than Loyds


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

We are doing sausage and peppers this year.....good one for crock pot


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

I want to make little skewers of chicken thigh strips with some sort of light sauce (call them some sort of stripped flesh), then keep them in a crock pot on warm. Is that feasible? I've never ventured into using warming pans and am a little more comfortable with the crockpot.


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Two things I haven't seen mentioned : 
Buffalo chicken dip .. Severed with tortilla chips. 
Pizza dip served with thinly sliced baguettes


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

Skeletoncrew said:


> Two things I haven't seen mentioned :
> Buffalo chicken dip .. Severed with tortilla chips.
> Pizza dip served with thinly sliced baguettes


What is pizza dip?


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Buffalo chicken dip is always a hit. We just had a get together and my sil did a cheesy bean dip that was delish. Not sure what all was in it, but I know it had refried beans, rotel, and cheese.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

scheibla said:


> What is pizza dip?


i'd like to know too. i only know of the pampered chef recipe you bake in a lasagna pan - since this is a crock pot thread, it can't be that. 
im prettty suuuuure i need this recipe iiiin my life.


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Pizza dip .. You can really add any meat ingredients you'd like, ham, sausage ..etc
Basic recipes, double/triple for a crowd.


1 jar (14 ounces) pizza sauce
1cup chopped pepperoni, some slices reserved for the top
1/2 cup green onions, chopped 
1/2cup chopped red bell pepper
1can (2 1/4 ounces) sliced ripe olives, drained
1cup shredded mozzarella cheese or pizza cheese blend 
1package (8 ounces) cream cheese, softened and cubed

Baguettes sliced thin and toasted for dipping. 

1 Mix pizza sauce, pepperoni, onions, bell pepper and olives in slow cooker.
2 Cover and cook on low heat setting 3 to 4 hours or until mixture is hot.
3 Stir in mozzarella cheese and cream cheese until melted. 
4 Top with pepperoni slices, sprinkle with parsley. Serve with baguette slices on the side.


----------



## RondaLee (Sep 26, 2016)

This sounds delicious, I'm going to have to try it. Thanks.


----------



## RondaLee (Sep 26, 2016)

The grape jelly mixed with the sauce just gives it a sweet taste. I've used grape jelly and chili sauce in my meatballs and it's fantastic.


----------

